# Spraying vs rolling



## ANVIL27 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey All,

I'm a stone brick mason without a great deal of knowledge regarding painting/staining. 
We just purchased a 25 yo complex with original cedar siding. Can someone please let me know what the pro/cons are of spraying vs rolling. It seems to me that a sprayer would apply a very thin covering?


----------



## Gerisdetailing (Mar 17, 2009)

*spraying vs rolling*

Well spraying is a much faster way to do it but, You will use alot more product, you have to worry about where all the over spray is going. I feel you would have to do alot more prep to spray. Rolling you use less product you have more control, and you can get it in the creaves better. I would use a 6in wooly roller cover it holds alot of product and would fit the siding better. I have always roller it. I spray but not outside.


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

if you have large walls without a lot of windows and doors I would spray and back brush - It is much faster than rolling and the back brushing of the material pushes the material into the cracks. You should back brush if you roll also. 

On a project like this i would recommend against spray - too many windows


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

What kind of fresh hell is that?!?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah that would be a ball to watch someone out there spraying away:laughing: all those roofs would look really nice with over spray:whistling
That house is all about brsh and roll, cut it in and roll it out, spray and back brsh waste of time, to much risk with over spray



www.frankawitz.net


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Yeah that would be a ball to watch someone out there spraying away:laughing: all those roofs would look really nice with over spray:whistling
> That house is all about brsh and roll, cut it in and roll it out, spray and back brsh waste of time, to much risk with over spray
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt about it, also setting ladders on this would be an _all day_ affair.


----------



## ANVIL27 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I intend to hire a real painter. The problem is one of the quotes Ive received from a dodgy contractor who assures me that just spraying without back rolling cutting is sufficient. Comments will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

ANVIL27 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I intend to hire a real painter. The problem is one of the quotes Ive received from a dodgy contractor who assures me that just spraying without back rolling cutting is sufficient. Comments will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



If the substrate is *clean and free of any contaminates*, with a *good spray guy pulling the trigger* back rolling is not always necessary. If you have a question about your contractor's credibility or abilities to provide a professional grade finish you should ask to see homes he has done in the past, along with some referrals. 
Are (good) painters hard to come by in your area?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

You don't have to back roll or back brush anything.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Spray the sh!t out of it, I do like to back roll on some projects though. A sprayer actually builds up a much heavier coat of paint than either a roller or brush, hope that helps put that thin coat idea to rest. Of course I'm assuming the trigger man knows how to spray.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Anvil why not post some pictures, so we can see what your dealing with, cause you said you have shakes that are being painted? that picture Nav put up is nice, gets good feed back on how each painter looks at the house and how they would paint it. I would like to know what some of you guys would bid that monster at:no: just seeing the one side i would figure it at about two weeks worth of work for 5 guys, what would you guys says?



www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

These were all spray jobs.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Really:whistling you didn't brush and roll Mike LoL nice work:thumbsup:

hey Mike how long did it take you to spray out that Mall, looks like a few acres that was built on. how many guys did you have working?


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> What kind of fresh hell is that?!?


its a Condominium complex we completed last summer. Took 3 summers to paint with a 5 man crew and I sold it for about $380K as a base bid with $125K in Change Orders (replacement of rotting cedar) The total job came in at 36% profit. The owner had an account with SW so all of the material was supplied by owner - South walls got full A-100 oil prime and 2 coats of flat Duration, east west and north sides got 2 coats of solid latex stain except all dark brown trim got the A-100 and Duration treatment. 

Sorry to mess up your post ANVIL but if your going to hire a pro call Southwest Companies, Inc. out of Cleveland.....we travel.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

NAV,
You said you guys just finished that complex, why is it in some of the pictures you posted there are stains on handrails plus there are stains on the clapboard siding?:whistling Don't you have the finish painting pictures?


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## waynec (Feb 17, 2009)

We always backbrush the first coat on claps, shingles and vertical wood siding.


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> NAV,
> You said you guys just finished that complex, why is it in some of the pictures you posted there are stains on handrails plus there are stains on the clapboard siding?:whistling Don't you have the finish painting pictures?
> 
> 
> www.frankawitz.net


I do buy your server went down and all the pics got scrambled together and renamed with numbers - thousands of pics in one file and no labels...SUCKS

those pics were saved on my laptop. here is a work in progress pic.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, I see the fresh hell also received some scaffold treatment. Did you move it all over the Kingdom and back or did you sub a scaffold contractor?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Really:whistling you didn't brush and roll Mike LoL nice work:thumbsup:
> 
> hey Mike how long did it take you to spray out that Mall, looks like a few acres that was built on. how many guys did you have working?


Took 8 weeks and it sits on 45 Acres. We did get a few rollers and brushes wet but there was around 8 workers 2 shifts most days and as many as 30 when we did the middle section.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> Took 8 weeks and it sits on 45 Acres. We did get a few rollers and brushes wet but there was around 8 workers 2 shifts most days and as many as 30 when we did the middle section.


30 is a_ large_ number of warm bodies on a job site. 

:shifty:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

It was a little chilly though.:shutup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> It was a little chilly though.:shutup:


The thought of 30 shivering, snuggling painters is a disturbing mental image...


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Ever seen deliverance?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

oh gawd, 30 snuggling painters, some squealing like pigs...


...shudder...


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> These were all spray jobs.



no kidding, all spray jobs, I usually brush my deck ceilings out with my trusty 2" sash brush.


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Nav any use of lift trucks on that job? Looked like a truck would be the way to go. On a much smaller scale I get several jobs with the hard to reach little areas just because I have a truck and can bid the painting instead of the climbing and staging set up.

Looks great by the way.

Jim


----------

